# My ringneck dove and diamond doves



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Edmund








Lucy








Susan









It bugs me how roughed up the girls' tails look, but I'm not sure how to set up the cage in such a way that they would have any fun _and_ keep their feathers perfect. (Both of them are constantly romping around, playing on the swing two at a time--sometimes they disagree which way it should go lol--and making up silly games.)


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

All three are beautiful!


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

They are so sweet...


----------

